# Source for dark sand?



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm looking for sand for a new tank. I don't want pool filter sand or play sand and I don't want black blasting slag. I also need about 150 pounds so I don't really want to buy the 5 lb bags from PetSmart.

Does anyone know any sources? 

I've tried to source Estes permacolor sand, which is similar to the old 3M sand. But I don't think it's going to work out.


Thanks!


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Boreas said:


> I'm looking for sand for a new tank. I don't want pool filter sand or play sand and I don't want black blasting slag. I also need about 150 pounds so I don't really want to buy the 5 lb bags from PetSmart.
> 
> Does anyone know any sources?
> 
> ...


You already said no, but BDBS is currently your only cheap option, $45 for 150lbs. 150lbs of anything bought commercially will end up costing you a bought load.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

PetSmart does have the 25lb bags that I've used. And I think you can order in the 50lb bags at big Al's


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

QWC any idea what the brand is on the 25 and 50 lb bags? What's the brand?


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Boreas said:


> QWC any idea what the brand is on the 25 and 50 lb bags? What's the brand?


https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/carib-sea-super-naturals-tahitian-moon-50-lb.html

https://www.petsmart.ca/fish/decor-gravel-and-substrate/gravel-sand-and-stones/national-geographicandtrade-aquarium-sand-21320.html

I've only used the black and white Nat Geo sand myself.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

What exactly did you not care for with the permacolour stuff? I miss the 3m colour quarts stuff

I have a bag of the tahitian moon sand if you are interested


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

ksimdjembe said:


> What exactly did you not care for with the permacolour stuff? I miss the 3m colour quarts stuff


The only problem with the permacolor sand is it's unavailable. I'm in contact with three different construction supply companies. The sand is used as aggregate for grip on concrete floors. They don't seem interested in selling anything less than a skid.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

a skid !? geez. that's too bad. I wouldn't even attempt to guess what that would cost too.


----------



## FrankW (Oct 2, 2018)

Here is a place you may want to consider, they ship large items at reasonable prices...

Pets and Ponds: Substrate / Gravel


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

If it's a pure black you want, I second the Nat Geo sand. I have it in one of my tanks and am very happy with it.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Are you still looking? I have 70lbs of Estes black sand. Looking to sell some of it.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Boreas said:


> I'm looking for sand for a new tank. I don't want pool filter sand or play sand and I don't want black blasting slag. I also need about 150 pounds so I don't really want to buy the 5 lb bags from PetSmart.
> 
> Does anyone know any sources?
> 
> ...


 If you go to KIJIJI, and type in aquarium, there is someone selling 70 lbs of dark sand. Check it out.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

martelvis said:


> If you go to KIJIJI, and type in aquarium, there is someone selling 70 lbs of dark sand. Check it out.


I have a funny feeling the guy above your post just might be the Kijiji guy!!!


----------

